# Sergeant Daryl Giles



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Daryl Giles*

Philadelphia School Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Monday, June 2, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 50
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 6/2/2014
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Daryl Giles suffered a fatal heart attack shortly after breaking up a large fight at George Washington High School, on Bustleton Avenue, in Northeast Philadelphia.

He struggled with two students as he broke up the fight. Following the fight he informed other officers that he was suffering chest pains, and a short time later he was found unresponsive in a bathroom. The school nurse initiated CPR until medics could transport him to a local hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

Three students were charged with disorderly conduct as a result of the fight.

Sergeant Giles was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Philadelphia School Police Department for 19 years.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Carl W. Holmes, Jr.
Philadelphia School Police Department
440 N. Broad Street
Portal D, Suite 224
Philadelphia, PA 19130

Phone: (215) 400-4710

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22091-sergeant-daryl-giles#ixzz33a6ZeoS9


----------

